# Study Requirements to get Graduate Visa



## chrisk92 (Jan 26, 2018)

G'day guys!

I was wondering if anyody can help me - I couldn't find something about in this forum.

I had a look on the SOL list and I would like to study Marketing Manager in Australia. My plan is to get the graduate visa and later PR in australia.

I know that I have to study minimum 2 years.

What are the reuqirements? Do I have to study a certificate, diploma or bachelor - Or doesn't matter? It has to be a university or a college (TAFE) is also okay?
It is clever to study this in a territory like SA, NT to get a good chance to migrate?

Big thanks for your help!


----------

